# M1 Grand



## trapper (Nov 9, 2005)

what caliber is a M1 grand like a M2 is a 50. cal.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

The M1 Garand shoots the 30-06.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

If you are going to use the M1 for deer hunting, be real careful about the loads you use.

It was designed for IMR 4895 powder for the gas system. Stuff slower than that will do harm to your operating rod. They aren't getting any cheaper as the days go by either. Last I saw operating rods were up around $150+ for a replacement.

Magnum loads are a HUGE no-no with this gun as well.

Heavier bullets than 180 gr will give you the same hazard.

I have been having really good success with Remington Core-lokt standard loads as well as the Federal loads. I haven't had any problems yet with soft points feeding in it either.


----------

